# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  | السهرة الخاصة للتهاني بمناسبة خطوبة "أميرة قوس النصر" |

## هدوء عاصف

| دعوة لحضور سهرة خاصة بمناسبة خطوبة "أميرة قوس النصر" | 



السادة الأعضاء الكرام انتم مدعوون الى سهرة خاصة 
بمناسبة عقد قران (المديرة العامة)


"أميرة قوس النصر" 


وذلك مساء يوم الأحد المقبل والموافق 7-11-2010 
وذلك من السابعة وحتى التاسعة مساءا 
حيث سنكون برفقة سهرة خاصة عبر راديو الحصن FM
واجمل اغاني وميكسات الأفراح التي تُعدّها الاذاعة خصيصا لهذا المناسبة 
ايضا نكون مع دردشة خاصة لها لون خاص برفقتكم
نتمنى فيها اطيب الامنيات لـ "عروس المنتدى" 



حضوركم يزيد من روعة المناسبة .. فأهلا بكم

----------


## بقايا الحب

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## سلامي

مبروك..

اول شي كيف ندخل راديو الحصن اف ام؟ كذلك اين نجد الدردشة الخاصة؟

تاني شي كيف بدها توصل الكنافه على الراديو؟

مبروك..

ق ل ع ت ي أ ب د ي ة

----------


## سنفورة

مبرووووووووووووووووك ان شاءالله الف مبروك :Encore:

----------


## سلامي

في المناسبات السعيدة وأظنها اليوم كذلك...
فإنهم يطلقون سراح الأسارى...
أشكر هدوء على اهتمامه باطلاق سراح قلعتي...
شكرا واليوم سنتمنى نعم سنتمنى...لان يوم السعاده نكثر الاماني...
واليوم الامنية هي وصلكم يا اهل الحصن...
وصلكم برجوعي ق ل ع ت ي أ ب د ي ة قريبا ...

نبارك لكم هذا الحفل السعيد...
دامت الافراح عامرة في حصنكم...
فالحصون المنيعة تبنى لتحمي داخلها الفرح والحب و السعاده...فمرحبا بالسعاده اليوم وكل يوم...
دمتم سالمين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

الف الف مليون مبروك اختي وان شاء الله بالرفاه و البنين

وعقبال ما نفرح بهدوء

وان شاء الله رح اتواجد

وعقبال عندي ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبروك..
> 
> اول شي كيف ندخل راديو الحصن اف ام؟ كذلك اين نجد الدردشة الخاصة؟
> 
> تاني شي كيف بدها توصل الكنافه على الراديو؟
> 
> مبروك..
> 
> ق ل ع ت ي أ ب د ي ة




- يمكنك الدخول الى راديو الحصن اف ام عبر موقعه الخاص من هنا  :SnipeR (16): 

او من هنا اذا واجهت مشكلة في الاستماع الى البث  :Copy Of 7anoon: 

- الدردشة سيكون مكانها هنا في نفس هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله  :SnipeR (5): 

- والراديو ببث اغاني ما ببث كنافة  :Bl (32):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الف الف مليون مبروك اختي وان شاء الله بالرفاه و البنين
> 
> وعقبال ما نفرح بهدوء
> 
> وان شاء الله رح اتواجد
> 
> وعقبال عندي ان شاء الله





شكرا زيد الله يسعدك وعقبال عندك انت كمان  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## ندوشه

الف مبروك الله يهنيكم وعقبال الجميع  :Kiss 34:

----------


## سلامي

هدوء شكرا جزيلا... 
يبدو أن الصفر والواحد في الهندسة أحتلت الكثير في شخصياتنا. او على الاقل في شخصيتي لانني اتحدث عن نفسي لانني كنت حادا جدا في بعض المواقف معك..
هذه فرصة لاعتذر امام الجميع منك على كل شيء..
أتشرف بك كصديق أبدي كقلعتي..
فرصة أن نتحدث باعترافات في مثل هذه المواقف التي فيها جمهرة..انا احب اعلان المواقف امام الملأ..
مبارك لحصنكم هذا الحفل السعيد بخطوبة الانسة مها...
دمتم

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

مبروك.... مبروك  

وعقبال الجميع

----------


## ورده السعاده

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
الله يوفقك ويسعدك امين
وعقبال الجميع :SnipeR (21):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



على بركة الله نبدأ سهرتنا الخاصة للتهنئة والتبريك لأختنا الكريمة

"اميرة قوس النصر"

بمناسبة عقد قرانها وذلك يوم الخميس المقبل



نذكركم اننا برفقة "راديو الحصن FM" وسهرة خاصة مع اجمل ميكسات الافراح


أهلا وسهلا جميعا  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## راديو الحصن FM

*[align=center]*
**


*ميكس*

*"افراح الحصن 1"*

*حصريا على راديو الحصن FM*
*الأحد 7 -11 -2010 .. السابعة مساءا*
*ويُعاد الخميس 11 -11 -2010 .. الخامسة مساءا [/align]*

----------


## سلامي

مسا الخير...هلأ بس أجا النت لانو كان فاصل طول اليوم بالمملكة يمكن تكونو اخرتو السهره صح؟؟؟بلغونا..سلام

----------


## سنفورة

ليش كان فاصل :Ahhh1:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تنويه


نعلمكم انه وبسبب الإنقطاعات في شبكة الانترنت التي حدثت ليلة أمس لمعظم مستخدمي اشتراكات الـ ADSL في المملكة ، فسيتم اعادة بث السهرة الخاصة بمناسبة خطوبة "أميرة قوس النصر"  عبر راديو الحصن FM اليوم الساعة السابعة مساءا ، ايضا سيتم افتتاح الدردشة الخاصة بهذه المناسبة اليوم في نفس الموعد ..

أهلا بكم جميعا ..[/align]

----------


## سلامي

> ليش كان فاصل


انا اتصلت بالشركة وحكولي المشكلة بكل المملكة وكانوا يشتغلوا على الخط يصلحوه وحكيتلهم في موعد ضروري الساعه 7 لازم اكون اونلاين...بس تأخروا لحتى صلحوه...بس هياتو هدوء حل المشكله...
سلام و بنشوفكو عالسبعه اليوم الاتنين,,,باي

----------


## سلامي

مساؤكم سكر...
فكرت كثيرا هل أشارك بعنوان سلامي...
و تذكرت كثيرا أيضا غاليتي قلعتي...
لكنني تذكرت أنكم أحببتم سلامي أكثر من قلعتي...
أهديكم سلامي واجعلوه هنا عنواني...

لكم مني هذا المقطع في بداية سهرة اليوم...
بس بدي حد يجوب معي...مش عن جنبه...
بالعرس انا جاهز للجوبي طبعا... وببلاش.. ادللوا
-----
يا عين لا تنامي هالليلة...أسمع حبيبي هناك ناداني.
قلبي عللني ولازم امشيله...وما أخليه يسهر ليلة وحداني.
يا عود بطل حزن ما للفرح حصه...راح العمر وانقضى غصه بأثر غصه يااااااا عووووووووود....
يا عود ما خالفت بس خالفه...وخلتي زرعوني وسط الجمر واتنطروا شجرتي...يا عووووود...

في عندك ناس يعيشوا بلا هم.
ووين ما تروح يصيبك بلاهم.
وعندك ناس ما تسوى بلاهم.
وعندك ناس يا ريتك بلاهم.
اصنام محركة وتلبس ثياب...
يا حبيبي...
.
.
لاقعدلج عالدرب قعود...حلوة يا ام عيون السود...
لاصعد واقطعلج عنقود وردة من البستان... حيهم



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVvIPHscIlo

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اهلا بك "سلامي" وشكرا لمشاركتنا السمر هذه الليلة ..

تبدأ سهرتنا في تمام السابعة بإذن الله ، وسيكون معنا العدد الأكبر من الاعضاء ان شاء الله .. ارجو ان تبقى في الجوار ، اهلا بك  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

مرحبا انا موجود 


وكنت موجود مبارح بس للاسف صارت مشكله بالنت 


الف مبروك 


 :Sorry56fdg:  :Sorry56fdg:  :Sorry56fdg:

----------


## سلامي

> [align=center]اهلا بك "سلامي" وشكرا لمشاركتنا السمر هذه الليلة ..
> 
> تبدأ سهرتنا في تمام السابعة بإذن الله ، وسيكون معنا العدد الأكبر من الاعضاء ان شاء الله .. ارجو ان تبقى في الجوار ، اهلا بك [/align]


سأكون موجودا طبعا وبالانتظار... فنجان النسكفيه بجانبي و باقي العده...و طبعا القلم قبل كل شيء..قصدي الكي بورد...بس شو رأيك بقدر اكتب اسم قلعتي أبدية بعد كل مشاركة؟ :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




على بركة الله نبدأ سهرتنا الخاصة للتهنئة والتبريك لأختنا الكريمة



"اميرة قوس النصر"



بمناسبة عقد قرانها وذلك يوم الخميس المقبل


نذكركم اننا برفقة "راديو الحصن FM" وسهرة خاصة مع اجمل ميكسات الافراح

أهلا وسهلا جميعا[/align]

----------


## سلامي

اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك

اضحك وشوفنا سنانك... صف اللؤلؤه ليش مخبى؟
اللى يملك سحرك ودلالك وين من الحساد يهرب؟

اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك

مشيتك مشيت لو رقصه
تتمايل وتهز الرقبه
يما الرقص لوحده قصه
يحتاج بس طبله وخشبه

اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك

اضحك وشوفنا سنانك... صف اللؤلؤه ليش مخبى؟
اللى يملك سحرك ودلالك وين من الحساد يهرب؟

من عسلك خلينا نحلى
يا حليوه خلينا نحلى
استاهل يا حلوه استاهل
من مثلى يحبك من مثلى

اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك

اضحك وشوفنا سنانك... صف اللؤلؤه ليش مخبى؟
اللى يملك سحرك ودلالك وين من الحساد يهرب؟

قلعتي أبدية..
قد عادت لها الحرية..
هذه لعمري  مناسبة وردية..
لكم  مني فيهاالحب والتحية..بحصنكم هذا حصن الحرية..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> سأكون موجودا طبعا وبالانتظار... فنجان النسكفيه بجانبي و باقي العده...و طبعا القلم قبل كل شيء..قصدي الكي بورد...بس شو رأيك بقدر اكتب اسم قلعتي أبدية بعد كل مشاركة؟


 

*اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد يا رائع* 

*مع اني حاب اعرف اسمك الحقيقي* 


*بمقدور الاعضاء الكرام الاستمتاع بالميكس الخاص بهذه السهرة عبر راديو الحصن اف ام*

*يمكنكم الدخول سريعا الى الراديو من هنا*

*النت لا زال ضعيف اليوم*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك
> 
> اضحك وشوفنا سنانك... صف اللؤلؤه ليش مخبى؟
> اللى يملك سحرك ودلالك وين من الحساد يهرب؟
> 
> اضحك ...اضحك ...اضحك اضحك
> 
> مشيتك مشيت لو رقصه
> تتمايل وتهز الرقبه
> ...


 

*حلوة منك* 

*فكركم في اشي بستاهل انو ما نضل نضحك ع طول كان بالمناسبات او غير المناسبات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*اسعد الله اوقاتكم احبتي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]صحيح اخ "قلعتي ابدية" ليش ما بتشارك بعضويتك "قلعتي ابدية"؟؟ عاد الها رونق خاص  :Smile: [/align][align=center]

محمد حورية شايفك اطلع يا حلوووووووووو  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الف مبروك لـ "مها" وعقبال باقي بنات المنتدى وحدة وحدة  :SnipeR (69): [/align]

----------


## mylife079

يسعد مساك محمود كيفك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يسعد مساك محمود كيفك


 

*اهلا محمد اسعد الله مساك* 

*سمعنا زغروتة محمد*

----------


## mylife079



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]"سلامي" وييييييييييييييينك يا كبير؟  :Arjel: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> 


 
*ههههههههههه محمد يسلمو .. وينك يا مها تشوفي "حورية" بزغردلك* 

*شو مش ناويين انتو كمان تتأهلو لبيت الزوجية شباب؟؟*

----------


## mylife079

بكير محمود  ملحقين

----------


## سلامي

فكرت بالرحيل فعلا..
لكن هذا لن يكون الان على الاقل..حتى أخط لكم من الاعترافات الكثير..
لكن ما أريد أن أخطه هنا و هذه اللحظة بالتحديد.......أحبكم......

يمكن أحبك...أهديكم.







مبروك لحصنكم ايها السادة فالفرحه اليوم تكتمل بفرحة أميرة النصر...


قلعتي أبدية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بكير محمود ملحقين


 
*بدك نصيحتي؟ ما في اشي اسمه بكير .. لحّق حالك يا رجل الايام بتمشي بسرعة*

----------


## mylife079

دبكة درازة حسين السلمان

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> فكرت بالرحيل فعلا..
> لكن هذا لن يكون الان على الاقل..حتى أخط لكم من الاعترافات الكثير..
> لكن ما أريد أن أخطه هنا و هذه اللحظة بالتحديد.......أحبكم......
> 
> يمكن أحبك...أهديكم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*الله يبارك بعمرك يا صديق ..*

*بوعدك ما اسمحلك تغادر من هون .. والايام بتثبت*

----------


## سلامي

> [align=center]"سلامي" وييييييييييييييينك يا كبير؟ [/align]


عذرا فأنا هنا ولكنني لست سريعا في التعامل مع الموقع كثيرا أو لربما الجوبي ماخد وئتي..انا فنان جوبي يا هدوء..مبروك..

----------


## mylife079

> *بدك نصيحتي؟ ما في اشي اسمه بكير .. لحّق حالك يا رجل الايام بتمشي بسرعة*


 
 :7 5 138[1]:  :7 5 138[1]: 


ان شاء الله انا وانت مع بعض

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عذرا فأنا هنا ولكنني لست سريعا في التعامل مع الموقع كثيرا أو لربما الجوبي ماخد وئتي..انا فنان جوبي يا هدوء..مبروك..


 
*روعة انت يا صديق .. يعني يمكن احتاجك بعرسي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ان شاء الله انا وانت مع بعض


 
*لا خلص انا ناوي .. عالعيد ان شاء الله بخطب*

----------


## mylife079

الف الف الف مبروك مها

----------


## mylife079

مبروك مقدم محمود 


وبشرفني حضور فرحك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الف مبروك مها ..

عقبال ما نشوف ولادك اعضاء جدد عنا بالمنتدى  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مبروك مقدم محمود 
> 
> 
> وبشرفني حضور فرحك


 
*بالطبع حورية بتشرف انت وكل شباب المنتدى وعلى رأسهم "الريّس حسان"* 

*حفل الخطوبة رح يكون في منزل والد العروس في عمّان .. مخليينها عائلية بس العرس ان شاء الله رح يكون في اربد ورح توصلكم كروت الدعوة لليد ان شاء الله*

----------


## سلامي

> *الله يبارك بعمرك يا صديق ..*
> 
> *بوعدك ما اسمحلك تغادر من هون .. والايام بتثبت*



شكرا على مشاعرك هدوء...
سيأتي يوم و تعذرني حين أرحل..
لان سبب الرحيل أثقل مما تتصور..

قرأت لك عنوانا بعنوان هل تتخيل؟ ازا انا متزكر..و عن جد أثر فيه كتير لانو العكس صار معي..
احيانا الخسارة ما بتكون على أرض الواقع..احيانا بتحب الواقع بس...بحاول ادور عالموضوع بس خليه مو وقته..خلينا ننسى العود والحزن..متل ما بحكي كاظم...

----------


## سلامي

> [align=center]الف مبروك مها ..
> 
> عقبال ما نشوف ولادك اعضاء جدد عنا بالمنتدى [/align]


بس يا هدوء اكمن مدير بدنا نتوقع على هيك...هدول عيلة مميزين و مدرا مبين...
بدنا يلحقنا دور نحنا كمان.....الف مبروك و عن جد اهلا وسهلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا على مشاعرك هدوء...
> سيأتي يوم و تعذرني حين أرحل..
> لان سبب الرحيل أثقل مما تتصور..
> 
> قرأت لك عنوانا بعنوان هل تتخيل؟ ازا انا متزكر..و عن جد أثر فيه كتير لانو العكس صار معي..
> احيانا الخسارة ما بتكون على أرض الواقع..احيانا بتحب الواقع بس...بحاول ادور عالموضوع بس خليه مو وقته..خلينا ننسى العود والحزن..متل ما بحكي كاظم...


 
*صحيح "سلامي" .. ورجعتني لتخيّلاتي القديمة ..*

*بس قولتك مش وقته .. بس رح نحكي عن بعض الأمور ..*

*يشرفني اني احادثك هاتفيا واستزيد منك عن بعض الأمور .. بنحكي بالموضوع فيما بعد ..*


*وشكرا على مشاعرك .. واغنية "كاظم"*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بس يا هدوء اكمن مدير بدنا نتوقع على هيك...هدول عيلة مميزين و مدرا مبين...
> بدنا يلحقنا دور نحنا كمان.....الف مبروك و عن جد اهلا وسهلا


 

*ههههههههههه صح* 

*بس انت اذا بلحقك دور رح يطلع جيل بالمنتدى اكثر من رائع ..*

----------


## سلامي

كثيرون يسألونني من أنت...
وكنت دوما أعتنق ديانة الصمت..
لكنني بحب منتداكم سأخرج عن الديانة..
ولو وصلت في حبه حد الثمالة..
اعتذرت عن حب شكله وأحببته سهامه..
سهام معرفة و ثقافة فيها علو المكانه..
و قوس نصر درب نصر هدينا العلامة..




بقلم :قلعتي أبدية

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## سلامي

> *اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد يا رائع* 
> 
> *مع اني حاب اعرف اسمك الحقيقي* 
> 
> 
> *بمقدور الاعضاء الكرام الاستمتاع بالميكس الخاص بهذه السهرة عبر راديو الحصن اف ام*
> 
> *يمكنكم الدخول سريعا الى الراديو من هنا*
> 
> *النت لا زال ضعيف اليوم*


مش عارف..ما كنت حاب احكيه.؟.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]حورية بطخ قاعد هههههههههه ..

يا رجل بلاش تيجب الأمن بعدين  :SnipeR (81): 


ما أجمل حضوركم الليلة .. بس بدنا دبكة شباب  :SnipeR (49): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مش عارف..ما كنت حاب احكيه.؟.


 
*حلو اناديك بإسمك والأعضاء كمان .. اذا الموضوع في علامات استفهام عندك بتقدر تخبرني فيه على الخاص او عادي ما عندي مانع لو اضل اناديك بـ "سلامي"*

----------


## سلامي

> *ههههههههههه صح* 
> 
> *بس انت اذا بلحقك دور رح يطلع جيل بالمنتدى اكثر من رائع ..*


كم قلت أخشى المديح...
اخشاه في الصريح من القول وكذا التلميح..
لمنتداكم ساهدي شعرا قبل أن أفكربالرحيل..
وعدتك و سيكون..
شكرا هدوء
سأقول لك اسمي ولكنني أفكر بالطريقة الان...
تعرفني لي طريقة خاصه بالاجابة.
تحيتي و مبارك ايها الحصن

----------


## mylife079

احلى درازه لاحلى دبكة 


مبروووووووووووووك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الأخوة والأخوات الذين يستمعون الى اذاعة الحصن اف ام نود اعلامكم ان التقطيع الحاصل في الصوت يعود الى مشكلة في مزود الانترنت في الاردن .. نرجو حلها سريعا ونرجو المعذرة بدورنا ..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

حلو انه نفرح لبعض مهما كانت نوع المعرفه والعلاقة بينننااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


كلنا اخوان 


مبروك اختي مها 




 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## mylife079

عقبال عند شباب وصبايا المنتدى 


وما بنسا نفسي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حلو انه نفرح لبعض مهما كانت نوع المعرفه والعلاقة بينننااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> كلنا اخوان 
> 
> 
> مبروك اختي مها


 


*بالطبع "حورية" بتمنى انها تبقى ايامنا كلها افراح .. وتستمرالأفراح في منتدانا دائما ..*

*حضوركم اكثر من رائع "سلامي" و "حورية" ..*


*"سلامي" اي مديح اللي بتحكي عنه؟ ما حكيت اشي غلط يا صديق*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عقبال عند شباب وصبايا المنتدى 
> 
> 
> وما بنسا نفسي


 

*آمين "حورية" والله يرزقك بنت الحلال وقريبا*

----------


## سلامي

i love this song




eternity_castle sending greetings

----------


## mylife079

> *آمين "حورية" والله يرزقك بنت الحلال وقريبا*


 

يسلمو يا زوق  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]في عنا وحدة هون جاي تهنّي .. بس هالوحدة غير شكل ..

ونفسي نفرح فيها قريبا كمان ..



اطلعي يا هديل شايفك ههههههههههههه  :SnipeR (81): [/align]

----------


## سلامي

all love to you hosson castle...
the nice thing now is that we are all in the same castle...
even it was a prison , it would be a real paradise for one reason only...
you know what is that>>
>>
>>
you..
i ment we..
all for one and one for all..
wishes to all...
my greetings to maha...wishing her all happiness n success...
telling her:
good,,better,, best,, 
never let it rest,,
until your good is better,,
and your better is best....

and we hope you the best maha...
aND U WERE THE BEST,,,
SO BEST OF LUCK 4 U ALL LIFE LONG..



eternity_castle

----------


## الوسادة

*مبروووووووووووووووووك يا احلى اميرة 






و ان شالله تعيشو بتبات و نبات و تجيبو صبيان و بنات 


يااااااااااااااارب 

و عئبال الكل 

يا دبلة الخطوبة عئبالنا كلنا هههههههه 


ان شالله هدوئة بنزلك موضوع ببارركلك فيه بمناسبة قدوم ئطائيط المستقبل 






مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> all love to you hosson castle...
> the nice thing now is that we are all in the same castle...
> even it was a prison , it would be a real paradise for one reason only...
> you know what is that>>
> >>
> >>
> you..
> i ment we..
> all for one and one for all..
> ...


 
 
* thank you*

* "eternity castle" ....*

**

----------


## سلامي

MUBARAK..




eternity_castle

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *مبروووووووووووووووووك يا احلى اميرة* 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *و ان شالله تعيشو بتبات و نبات و تجيبو صبيان و بنات* 
> 
> ...


 

*حلوة ئطائيط هههههههه*

*عقبالك يا هدّول*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ارجو المعذرة من الجميع .. طاب اللقاء بكم وما أجمله حقا  :Smile: [/align][align=center]

استأذنكم سأخرج في عجالة الى موعد .. ارجو لكم اطيب المُنى ..


ولـ "سلامي" مني ارق تحية ..

والشكر لـ "حورية" وموصول ايضا لـ "هديل"


الف مُبارك "مها" .. [/align]

----------


## سلامي

to be really wise by completing this happy day..
lets send this song to maha fiance...
i dunno his name yet..
mubarak 4 u ..

i thought we shouldnt forget him too...
so happy day and happy life 4 u too..




eternity_castle

----------


## سلامي

happy life to you all



eternity_castle

----------


## سلامي

lets say it all ..
happy life to you maha>>>




eternity_castle

----------


## سلامي

سأغادر قريبا واتمنى ان اشوفكم كل يوم واروح...




مبروك ...

قلعتي أبدية

----------


## سلامي

مبارك الخطوبة..



قلعتي أبدية

----------


## سلامي

here is one i like
so lets change the frequesncy...here




eternity_castle

----------


## سلامي

ill leave now...
best of luck maha..
this is my last song for this sweet night




eternity_castle

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مسا الخيييييييييييييييير 
بعتذر منكم والله هسى لحتى فضيت 
بدي اشكر الكل وبدي اخص بالشكر لكل اللي عرفته بحياتي واللي عرفوني شخصيا او الكترونيا 
شفت كثير وعرفت ناس كثير 
بغض  النظر كلهم بشكرهم لانهم كانو موجودين معي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الف مبارك مها وان شاء الله تتهني والله يوفقك  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> [align=center]صحيح اخ "قلعتي ابدية" ليش ما بتشارك بعضويتك "قلعتي ابدية"؟؟ عاد الها رونق خاص [/align][align=center]
> 
> محمد حورية شايفك اطلع يا حلوووووووووو [/align]


حبيت بس احكي انو انا لسبب ما دخلت باسمي"قلعتي أبدية" لانو الاسم انتقد كتير من الجميع..و ما حبيت يطل عليكم و يسبب اي ازعاج..فتركته على الاقل في المناسبة السعيده هي..وعشان اكون اكتر صراحه عشان كمان ما يسبب ازعاج لصاحبة المناسبة..

----------


## احمد امين

الف الف مبروك وعقبال الزواج

----------


## abuslayeh

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروووووووووو  وووووووك  لك ايتها الاميرة 
congratulations

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مبروك الف مبروك بالرفاه والبنين  :Icon26:

----------

